# Let the countdown begin!!!!



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

It is officially 15 days 1 hour 36 minutes and 45 seconds until the opener of North Dakotas Whitetail Der opener. I am already pumped and ready to go!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Man....only 15 more days of un-molested bow hunting....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I cant wait!! Took off 10 days of work to chase muleys in gods country!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

25 days for us
I can't wait :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Less then a week till I get to dodge bullets. Actaully no one but me and my buddy hunt the land. 2 weekends till ND opener. Had to start hunting Minn. because I can't get a buck tag to save my life in ND. Except for with the old switchback!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R y a n said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > just found out I am going to Minnesota to dodge some bullets, ahhh I mean deer hunt!
> ...





hunt4P&Y said:


> HAHA I never thought I would, but tonight we went to my buddies grandpa's farm, and no lie there was 100 deer in his alfalfa field. 7 of wich were nice bucks 5x5 or bigger. he doesn't hunt..... so naturally we told him we would take care of the problem! Plus I can never get a stupid buck tag in ND. We will be head hunting! Also, there isn't SUPPOST to be anyone on his land, and he owns 5 miles x 5 miles we will be nestled in the middle!


I pulled our posts over into this one... you were right...we shouldn't hijack the other topic ! 

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

After I wrote it I was like ahh crap, good thing you know how, and have the power to move it!

Even though it is over there it should be a good hunt. If they can kill our geese, ducks pheasant I can kill there big bucks!


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Man....only 15 more days of un-molested bow hunting....


AMEN to that! Now 11 1/2 days left of prime bowhunting then the crazies come out. :box: The countdown is surely on!

I do anticipate and love rifle season too, but there is no substitute for bowhunting!

Good luck to all you bowhunters....and rifle hunters too. Hunt safe and shoot straight!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

5 more days!!!

My son took a picture of a deer in the yard this morning, will try to post picture, this will be his 1st year with a gun. Both of us are so excited.


----------



## gunsmokex (Nov 3, 2007)

Taking off in the morning to go hunt in Custer, SD for west river opener on Saturday.

As for the rifle vs. bowhunter comments, I'm going to just bite my tongue and leave it at that.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

is hunting in mn resally that scary as far as safety, mi usually isnt too bad except for idiots that setup 100yds away from you


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, the ND gun season is open as of noon, but I am stuck home and working all weekend! Will be heading out Tuesday to hunt all the next week!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Naw, I've been hunting MN for 21 years. Can't say I've ever felt in danger or unsafe. I'm sure it's different down near the cities.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

MN is as safe as anyplace...

Any of you NoDaker's got a deer yet??? Must be nice to be hunting today!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

here I am sitting at work wishing i was in the field. It certainly feels like deer hunting in north dakota with all the orange caps in the dashboard of pickups and [email protected]


----------

